#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  прибежище и переправа Б.Г. "буддийская" музычка

## pilot

http://www.ozon.ru/detail.cfm/ent=33&id=3341
"ПРИБЕЖИЩЕ"
Ритуальная тибетская музыка, записанная с непосредственным участием Бориса Гребенщикова. "Пусть все благо, собранное этим альбомом, будет посвящено долгой жизни всех учителей дхармы, непрерывающейся преемственности их учений, дальнейшему распространению этих учений и миру в земле снегов и России." БГ, 1998 
1. 	Молитва прибежища	
2. 	Мантра ченрези
3. 	Семистрочная молитва
4. 	Ваджра гуру мантра 
5. 	Мантра ваджракилайн
6. 	Мантра тары 
7. 	Посвящение

http://www.ozon.ru/detail.cfm?ent=33...%E0%E2%E0&ex=0
"ПЕРЕПРАВА"
Дом, в котором живет луна; Сирах малатой тан; Тайная нерпа счастья 

если кому надо, могу в мп3-ишках выложить  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Блин, не умею пользоваться компом, кто покажет по приезду?

----------


## pilot

???? а как же вы в форуме обчаетесь? или это под диктовку  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

"Прибежище" уже есть в mp3 на сайте Аквариума. Хороший альбомчик. Правда mp3-шки какие-то кривоватые, т.к. при записи обратно на CD-Audio с треском получается.

А "Переправа" - там буддийская тематика?

----------


## pilot

можно сказать да

----------


## pilot

можно сказать да, по-английски он называется bardo  :Smilie: 
очень мне понравилась эта музычка, даже если отбросить лэйбл БГ  :Smilie: , - очень хорошая, "прибежище" - просто чума!!! да и "переправа" - !, из ранее известных туда вошла "лой быканах" в другой аранжировке..
сейчас гоняю их друг за другом  :Smilie: 

2Банзай, я б показал как компом пользоваться,  :Smilie:   мне не жалко  :Smilie:   да у меня макинтош %) не писи
а "какая рыба, в океане " - это вещь!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Дык что насчет переправы в mp3?

----------


## pilot

опс, без проблем!!! только у меня счас нет медленный если одну на е-мэйл  :Frown: , а завтра приду в офис и можно будет закачать мп  :Smilie: 
посылать одну?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от pilot_ 
> *опс, без проблем!!! только у меня счас нет медленный если одну на е-мэйл , а завтра приду в офис и можно будет закачать мп 
> посылать одну?*


Залей куды-нить на веб завтра?

----------


## pilot

ok

----------


## Борис

"Эх, Волга-матушка, буддийская река!.."   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## pilot

2 Сэм и Бог
ссылку послал..

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

куда интересно  :Smilie:

----------


## pilot

на асю  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

я там тебе кое-что пишу

----------


## Desha

Насколько опасна визуализация Ваджракилайи без соответствующего посвящения?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Смотря кто визуализирует  :Smilie:

----------


## Desha

Или смотря для чего  :Smilie:

----------


## Shes-rig

где можно заполучить "прибежище" хорошего качества в интернете?

----------


## trabl

Тут должны быть.
http://www.kagyu-medialab.org/media/

----------


## Shes-rig

Я имел ввиду "Прибежище" альбом БГ. Но и за эту ссылку спасибо.

----------


## Lala

Здесь об альбоме "Прибежище":
http://www.aquarium.ru/discography/pribezhits292.html

А отсюда я скачивала:
http://www.planetaquarium.com/media/refuge/index.html

----------


## Shes-rig

Bolshoe thx..  :Smilie:  
а в мп3 ???

----------


## Lala

Извините, я давно скачивала, поищу откуда...

Увы, поискала, а ссылка не работает.  :Frown:

----------


## Shes-rig

ну и ладно... буддистам не о чем желеть  :Smilie:

----------

